# What age can you stud a chihuahua male?



## Chicocarline (May 9, 2013)

I am going to stud Chico when he is older. He isn't even 5 months yet so still a baby but i was wondering at what age do people start to stud them?
The breeder i bought him off think i would be stupid not to stud him. He is perfect and KC registered xx 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

The breeder told you to breed the puppy you bought!?? oh lord!!!!!! that's all I will say.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Unfortunately studding out a male isn't as simple as it seems. Because he is KC registered is not a reason to Stud him as it does not automatically mean he is to the breed standard (although it certainly gives him a better chance of being so). Breeders will be looking for Studs who are proven to be to the breed standard as the kennel club sets out, this is achieved by showing your dog at KC events and being successful in that - a time consuming, expensive and sometimes stressful past time! Also his temperament plays a very important part. 

They will also be looking for extensive health testing, EG how are his knees? Luxating patella can be hereditary in Chi's along with a whole other host of illnesses that breeders will be doing their best to eliminate from the breed. If he has any of those he should not be bred, full stop. Also simple things like is he fertile? Dogs can have fertility problems too! The actual act of mating can be dangerous too, serious injuries can occur. It needs to be managed and isn't simply a case of putting a male and a female in a room together.

Have you thought about the health and behavioural implications of not getting your little man neutered? Intact males are prone to marking their territory -I.e your house! This can be combated by belly bands but that's a life long dedication to ensuring he doesn't lift his leg to spread his scent any time you visit a friends house, the mall etc! Intact males will also chase after any female in heat, I mean really chase, no amount of recall or training can stop this, people have reported males chewing through crates, trying to dig through doors and injuring themselves to get to females. Also intact males run a much higher chance of contracting certain types of cancer than neutered males. 

Then there is the problem of overpopulation. Breeders, even those that breed for pets, can afford to only breed the very best, healthiest and closest to standard dogs because there are so many dogs in shelters and many have pedigrees exactly as your pup does. They want to breed the most perfect pups they can to ensure they can home them all. Many of these dogs in shelters end up being put down. The simple fact is that there are far more puppies bred than there are forever homes available, It's so sad. Sure you could probably find someone on Gumtree who has a bitch you can breed with with out the health testing and showing but what will happen to those puppies you had a hand in breeding? What if they are sick and nobody wants them so they end up in a shelter? What if it's a big litter and they can't all find homes? It's harsh but must be considered. 

Here is the Kennel Club advice on studding your dog http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/download/9310/stud.pdf - and this is another good UK article - http://www.petforums.co.uk/encyclopedia/Offering_your_dog_at_stud[/URL

If you are willing to put the time into showing your little Man, he is proven to be a champion and get him health tested, find an experienced breeder with a suitable bitch to pair him with and guide you through the process and then be potentially able to house any pups that can't find homes then that is amazing! I hope I haven't come across in the wrong way, not judgemental at it's just that you didn't sound very experienced (Asking about what age and all) and I am just trying to outline the basic things you should be considering and give you some reasons why you need to take these things into account. 

Ohh also would looooove to see pictures of your little one, he is the same age as my Basil


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

It isn't a good idea to use a pet dog as a stud for lots of reasons.
Once he has mated his temperament may change, and he will need a constant supply of bitches. He will probably take to marking inside. The actual mating procedure is actually quite dangerous for the dog and should really be left to experienced people.
If your puppy's breeder thinks he is such a great example of the breed, why did she sell him? A good breeder will only breed to improve their lines, any quality pups will be retained for showing. Only the very best dogs should be used at stud, the ones who have excelled in the show ring. 
There are a lot of people breeding pet quality Chihuahuas just to sell these days. It is sad, and does nothing to improve the breed. Dogs are not a commodity to be used for making money.
If you are serious about breeding Chihuahuas, enrol your boy in some ring craft classes, and start showing him. Get a few expert opinions on him. If he is suitable for breeding (and it is a big IF) you will need to learn a lot about the mating process. Most beginners do not own their own stud dog, they take their bitch to the best dog available, usually one that has a good show record and is already proven, and whose offspring are also doing well in the show ring.
A puppy who is 'perfect' at 5 months may not mature as you are hoping. You may have to accept that you have a lovely pet and nothing more.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Posted at the same time Jemma!


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Great minds, Eh?!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I agree with Stella and Jemma. A "perfect" 5 month old puppy should be shown, health tested (for luxating patellas especially), and worked with. Frankly, I doubt your breeders responsibility in telling you to stud him without explaining all of the things that need to be done and the risks. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I just find it sad that so many people see breeding Chihuahuas as an easy way to make a quick buck. We have been approached on several occasions by people wishing to use Harley on their bitches. He isn't even close to standard, but he is quite small, and small sells. When I say that he only has one descended testicle, they usually say 'but he will still be fertile, right?' If I point out that he is a rescue dog without any papers, they are generally cool with that too, because they only want to breed pets anyway.... the mind boggles!


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

It makes me sad, I was torn between the female runt of the litter we choose from and Basil who was the ultimate chubster! The breeder told me that the runt would be ideal for breeding!!! and that I'd make my money back on her - so terrible. I should have walked away then but who can walk away empty handed from a litter of pups?

I just always think what if there was another litter of pups born locally around the same time as Basil, and instead I ended up getting a pup from that litter? My breeder had trouble homing her litter of 4, that one hypothetical extra litter of pet pups that nobody thinks will make a difference could easily have meant my Basil ended up in a shelter  Does that make sense?!


----------



## MonkeyJoey (Apr 10, 2013)

It's not only chi's that people want. 

We had a very large German Shepard bitch, we took her in as an unwanted pup. As she grew I could tell she would have hip displasia & even after explaining to people about her hips they still wanted to breed her with their males.

Sadly some people just don't seem to understand or care about the over population of unwanted dogs.


----------

